# Invertor problem or gererator problem? Need advice ASAP please.



## canfossi (Sep 18, 2005)

I have a 48 volt PV system with Xantrex invertor and MX60 charge controller, generator is a 3000 watt Honda. Yesterday I turned on the gererator to charge my batteries and after a few minutes the generator started to rev higher gradually over a min or two and then it blew it's fuse. Other times the gen would rev higher and then quiet down like the fuse was blown on the gen but no red light (overload) would come on, then it would try to start to charge batteries again, it would eventually blow it's fuse after doing this for a while (overload light comes on). I have never had a problem with this and I didn't have anything extra running in the house like water pumps that would cause an extra drain to the generator or invertor. I am unable to charge the batteries for more than a half hour as this problem continues with the gen. What do you think the problem is? There are no error codes on the invertor and everything seems fine with the invertor. Could it be a short somewhere? A few days ago I did turn off my power at the main house fuse box, I was doing some work around a few light switches, but didn't change any wires. (the invertor is seperate so that was left on, wasn't turned off or touched) I have done this before and no problems. Hope you can help. Thanks Chris


----------



## idahodave (Jan 20, 2005)

If you use the Xantrex to charge the batteries, it might be overloading the generator. I think there is a menu item to limit the amout of current taken from the generator when charging batteries. If the batteries are discharged more than normal, the longer recharge time at higher current draw could be the problem.


----------



## canfossi (Sep 18, 2005)

I talked to the guy at the solar shop where I bought the system and he told me to go under AC Inputs and change the AC1 and AC2 to 17 amps, it was 20 amps and I have a 20 amp generator. I guess it was a bit too hard on the generator. So far no fuses have blown and the batteries are charging fine, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed. Thanks Chris


----------

